# ICD-10-CM pushed back



## rrenninger (Jun 23, 2010)

I heard today CMS has pushed back the implementation of ICD-10-CM until 2015. Anyone else hear that?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

where did you hear that from????


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 23, 2010)

I very seriously doubt this.  2013 is the firm deadline!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

I have heard they wanted to implement the inpatients next year but that is about all.  I checked the websites and everything is still saying Oct 1, 2013.


----------



## Jacoder (Jun 23, 2010)

*Inpatients?*

Debra,

Where did you read about implementing inpatients next year? I code inpatient charts so I would be interested in reading about this.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm seeing nothing but 2013. Haven't heard anything else.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

Jennifer,
It was something that was on the CDC website last year as a possibility, There is nothing more on this at this time as I was really curious as well but I will keep in touch if I see anything additional


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 24, 2010)

Just received this:

*•The compliance dates are firm and not subject to change.
•There will be no delays.
•There will be no grace period for implementation.*

Important, please be aware:
•ICD-9-CM codes will not be accepted for services provided on or after October 1, 2013.
•ICD-10 codes will not be accepted for services prior to October 1, 2013.

You must begin using the ICD-10-CM codes to report diagnoses from all ambulatory and physician services on claims with dates of service on or after October 1, 2013, and for all diagnoses on claims for inpatient settings with dates of discharge that occur on or after October 1, 2013.

Additionally, you must begin using the ICD-10-PCS (procedure codes) for all hospital claims for inpatient procedures on claims with dates of discharge that occur on or after October 1, 2013.

Note: Only ICD-10-CM, not ICD-10-PCS, will affect physicians. ICD-10-PCS will only be implemented for facility inpatient reporting of procedures â€“ it will not be used for physician reporting. There will be no impact on Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) and Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS) codes. You should continue to use these codes for physician, outpatient, and ambulatory services. Physician claims for services provided to inpatient patients will continue to report CPT and HCPCS codes.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE1019.pdf


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2010)

That is AWESOME!  Thanks Rebecca


----------



## CC5657 (Jun 24, 2010)

Rebecca,
I received that web site on my e-mail just this morning.
2013 is a firm date. It will be here before we know it!!


----------

